# Would a Ufc fighter beat a Grandmaster



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

This is a debate i was having with one of my friends, would a ufc fighter beat a dude who is a grandmaster in taekwondo who also has training in mma and other discipline but does not hit the gym or train at the high discipline of a pro fighter such as running 8 miles etc.


----------



## _redruM_ (Dec 30, 2007)

marcthegame said:


> This is a debate i was having with one of my friends, would a ufc fighter beat a dude who is a grandmaster in taekwondo who also has training in mma and other discipline but does not hit the gym or train at the high discipline of a pro fighter such as running 8 miles etc.


Considering the sheer number of years required to achieve such a rank, no. In most cases, the only way to achieve a rank of Grandmaster is to either be the head of your own martial art, or to move up the ranks gradually and eventually replace the last guy. Either way, you're looking at a guy in his 50's at the youngest. My Grandmaster is in his 80's. Throw him in against freakish athletes like Georges St Pierre or Brock Lesnar? I don't think so. Not only would the age alone be a large enough handicap, but as many fighters will tell you, conditioning is huge in this sport. At this level of competition, even a guy with all the knowledge of a Grandmaster in his 20's (impossible, but just for the sake of arguement) will lose to guys in better condition. Just ask BJ Penn.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

_redruM_ said:


> Considering the sheer number of years required to achieve such a rank, no. In most cases, the only way to achieve a rank of Grandmaster is to either be the head of your own martial art, or to move up the ranks gradually and eventually replace the last guy. Either way, you're looking at a guy in his 50's at the youngest. My Grandmaster is in his 80's. Throw him in against freakish athletes like Georges St Pierre or Brock Lesnar? I don't think so. Not only would the age alone be a large enough handicap, but as many fighters will tell you, conditioning is huge in this sport.


my grandmaster is 40 something but say if the grandmaster was in his athletic peek like 33-35 would he be able beat someone in the ufc.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

lol this thread is ridiculous.


----------



## _redruM_ (Dec 30, 2007)

marcthegame said:


> my grandmaster is 40 something but say if the grandmaster was in his athletic peek like 33-35 would he be able beat someone in the ufc.


Unless his name is Randy Couture, he would probably be past his athletic peak. Even so, against the level of competition in the UFC he will lose without proper conditioning.


----------



## Servatose (Apr 21, 2008)

Not only is this thread ridiculous but the people responding to it are even more so. Watch UFC 1-10. Most of these "grand-masters" are one dimensional martial artists who train in one style. It wouldn't be possible to combat a UFC fighter if you didn't have knowledge of a ground system of fighting, you'd get taken down and would give up your back quickly. You'd have to not only be a "grand master" which is pretty retarded anyways, because rank has no relevance to combat expertise ... rather it's simply knowledge. But on to my point, the only way for one martial art to work, is if you're well-versed in others so that you could enforce the fight stay within the realms of that martial art's strengths, ala Lyoto Machida. However, one could argue that very principle is utilizing MMA and therefore that one style shouldn't be credited, which I agree with.


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

If the grandmaster used yoda flame, I can't see how he would lose.


----------



## KryptoNITE^^ (Jul 27, 2009)




----------



## RushFan (Aug 25, 2007)

Starting threads like this or posting serious responses in them should be a bannable offence. Seriously, 
WTF!!!??!!


----------



## _redruM_ (Dec 30, 2007)

I decided to humor him and give an actual response instead of asserting my e-dominance by insulting him off the forum. Sue me.

Edit: The point made about Grandmasters being one-dimensional is also what I was trying to get at. An abundance of knowledge in 1 style will begin to plateau in its usefulness against more well-rounded opponents. Matt Hughes vs Royce Gracie, for example.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Any UFC fighter can beat up grandmaster flash amirite!!!


----------



## footodors (Aug 26, 2007)

here is "Grandmaster Flash " getting womped:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gEDaCIDvj6I


----------



## NZL (Jul 14, 2009)

marcthegame said:


> This is a debate i was having with one of my friends, would a ufc fighter beat a dude who is a grandmaster in taekwondo who also has training in mma and other discipline but does not hit the gym or train at the high discipline of a pro fighter such as running 8 miles etc.



I find these topics unbelievable. People who think some martial art grand master would beat 30-40 year old prime atheletes are people who don't understand MMA.

This is an MMA forum. Know your audience. Why waste your own time posting a thread like this, when you already know what people are going to say?

Don't start threads for the sake of starting threads.


----------



## kay_o_ken (Jan 26, 2009)

i think the real question here is could a ufc fighter beat a mortal kombat fighter?


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

To many veriables like for instance what style age the mma fighter the grand master. There is a couple guys that I know of that I think would do well against ufc fighters. 

One is a guy named park bol nam who lives in Richmond va in his 40s but could still strike with the best. He moves like machida. He practices a style called bad gua or pa kua which has beter foot work than any other style I have seen. I am not for shure but I think he would be a LW 

Anoter guy I know of is henry cook. He is the grand master for wing chun. No doubt in my mind he would KO allot of mma fighters. I have never seen a man with faster hands. Middle weight


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

This youtube video pretty much sums up this thread: 






:thumb02:




footodors said:


> here is "Grandmaster Flash " getting womped:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gEDaCIDvj6I


Didn't even notice you posted the exact same video I posted after you. My bad.


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

MagiK11 said:


> This youtube video pretty much sums up this thread:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


/thread

I think this definitely sums it up.


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

MagiK11 said:


> This youtube video pretty much sums up this thread:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awwww, imagine how disillusioned his students must have been after that. I mean it did last long though.................


----------



## KryptoNITE^^ (Jul 27, 2009)

Who would win, Sean Sherk or Randy Couture?


----------



## Harbinger (Mar 3, 2007)

KryptoNITE^^ said:


> Who would win, Sean Sherk or Randy Couture?












Sub Zero Win


----------



## Captain Stupid (Feb 3, 2008)

Thing is Martial arts have generally become diluted over the years. To survive they have to adapt to the times and that means becoming a sport. Some martial arts will do better than others, but generally no... 99% of grandmasters are fake anyway, and your friend is a dumbass.:sarcastic12:


----------



## The505Butcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Would someone in his prime with the knowledge of a grandmaster drop bombs in MMA? maybe. I would not count him out because he only knows one disipline thought because His discipline is standing striking. Even if he was not elusive enough to stuf a TD every round starts off with the fighters on their feet which gives the edvantage to any striker. This is one of the reasons i dislike rounds when seeing who is a better fighter. I think late finishes do not show who would win if there was no rules and these people met on the street. But a any 80 year old person would be murdered in a cage with most of the fighters out there. Maybe it would be fun to put like to old people one who knows Karate and the other Tae Kwon Do just for bragging rights and for the amusement of all the disturbed people liike me out out there who would think this hillarious.


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

My grandmaster would beat your grandmaster, that's all I know.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

wukkadb said:


> My grandmaster would beat your grandmaster, that's all I know.


What is "grandmaster" a euphemism for in this post? 

Also, a trained MMA fighter would take out an old grandmaster anyday.


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

"grandmasters" are nothing more than geriatric cult leaders with flashy poses and ridiculous myths gained from cheap parlor tricks (weakened tiles, boards etc.) but zero actual fighting skills or experience. Traditional martial arts without being practiced in real or sport combat get diluted and impractical over time, and grandmasters epitomize this. They'd get torn to pieces by any decent fighter, let alone a UFC caliber opponent.


----------



## NZL (Jul 14, 2009)

Liddellianenko said:


> "grandmasters" are nothing more than geriatric cult leaders with flashy poses and ridiculous myths gained from cheap parlor tricks (weakened tiles, boards etc.) but zero actual fighting skills or experience. Traditional martial arts without being practiced in real or sport combat get diluted and impractical over time, and grandmasters epitomize this. They'd get torn to pieces by any decent fighter, let alone a UFC caliber opponent.


Nice post. Have some rep.


----------



## mmajudo (Aug 5, 2009)

Liddellianenko said:


> "grandmasters" are nothing more than geriatric cult leaders with flashy poses and ridiculous myths gained from cheap parlor tricks (weakened tiles, boards etc.) but zero actual fighting skills or experience. Traditional martial arts without being practiced in real or sport combat get diluted and impractical over time, and grandmasters epitomize this. They'd get torn to pieces by any decent fighter, let alone a UFC caliber opponent.



Of course, the MMA guy (or any other trained young guy) will beat the grandmaster of any martial art - considering the age of grandmaster like 60 or more...BUT, the role of the grandmaster is not to beat everyone around - he knows how to do it, but he has not suitable body for that anymore...HIS role is to keep the martial art going, teach the youngsters and guide them to be a better persons and so on - the martial art would be nothing without the grandmasters, but the MMA would easily continue without one warrior.


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

Michael Carson said:


> What is "grandmaster" a euphemism for in this post?


Wouldn't you like to know  and dude, your avatars are always really sweet. :thumbsup:


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

wukkadb said:


> Wouldn't you like to know  and dude, your avatars are always really sweet. :thumbsup:


I would like to know, yes. 

Thanks for the avatar props. :thumbsup:


----------



## Nefilim777 (Jun 24, 2009)

As much respect as I have for those Grandmasters out there I seriously don't think they'd take a GSP, Machida or Silva. I think if any of the top MMA boys even landed a clean punch the masters wouldn't have the chin for it. However if there were some comprimised rules then it, perhaps, could be a little more open...


----------



## crunk32uk (Jul 31, 2009)

*lol*

Just look at Jo Sun from UFC 4. That tard claimed to be a grandmaster in Jo Sun Do, and all he was able to do was get hit in the balls over and over again. My point being any one can create their own fighting system and claim to be a grandmaster.


----------



## T.Bone (Oct 15, 2008)

"Grand Masters" usually come from disciplines that aren't practical in an MMA situation. You don't get grand masters in Muay Thai for instance, it's usually kung fu based.


----------



## locnott (Apr 1, 2009)

RushFan said:


> Starting threads like this or posting serious responses in them should be a bannable offence. Seriously,
> WTF!!!??!!


You are correct sir.


----------



## jcal (Oct 15, 2006)

_redruM_ said:


> Considering the sheer number of years required to achieve such a rank, no. In most cases, the only way to achieve a rank of Grandmaster is to either be the head of your own martial art, or to move up the ranks gradually and eventually replace the last guy. Either way, you're looking at a guy in his 50's at the youngest. My Grandmaster is in his 80's. Throw him in against freakish athletes like Georges St Pierre or Brock Lesnar? I don't think so. Not only would the age alone be a large enough handicap, but as many fighters will tell you, conditioning is huge in this sport. At this level of competition, even a guy with all the knowledge of a Grandmaster in his 20's (impossible, but just for the sake of arguement) will lose to guys in better condition. Just ask BJ Penn.


 Thats true, the only grandmaster ive ever worked with was about 80, I think thats why they call them Grand- masters, but if he was in his prime lets take a look at Jacare, he could easily be a grandmaster of BJJ and he is in his 30's and he does "FAIR" in MMA, its a different game you know, you need to learn how to work the cage and keep busy on the ground, they dont allow much time to really work for a better position and sub.


----------



## Deftsound (Jan 1, 2008)

what about grand master splinter against brock lesner?


----------



## T.Bone (Oct 15, 2008)

Deftsound said:


> what about grand master splinter against brock lesner?


Splinter wins via RNC in the 1st.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

KryptoNITE^^ said:


>






Also, IMO, yes he would. My friend and I have been training MMA for about 3 years and he can beat his Grand Master (Of TKD none the less) consistently in sparring.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

Absolutely.

Hell im 21, in good shape and I have immense confidence in my hands and feet. If you are talking about any form of striking martial arts (not judo, or jj of any kind) I would put money down I'd kick the shit out of some 50 year old "grand master".


----------



## KryptoNITE^^ (Jul 27, 2009)

xeberus said:


> Absolutely.
> 
> Hell im 21, in good shape and I have immense confidence in my hands and feet. If you are talking about any form of striking martial arts (not judo, or jj of any kind) I would put money down I'd kick the shit out of some 50 year old "grand master".


What if you get Matt Serra'd?


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

kay_o_ken said:


> i think the real question here is could a ufc fighter beat a mortal kombat fighter?



pfft!! No doubt a Mortal Kombat fighter, they got the ice and fire.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

KryptoNITE^^ said:


> What if you get Matt Serra'd?


Then people would "lol" me hard xD

But come on its an old guy, im young, very fit, very fast, its hard for guys my age and speed to hit me I see myself moving to much for an old guy to touch me before I hit him a ton of times. 

I'm not a badass but when it comes to old guys and 12 year olds, im the shit:thumb02:


----------



## Fieos (Mar 26, 2007)

This thread is so ignorant and assuming it just hurts.

A Grandmaster is one who comes from traditional martial arts and has dedicated his life to his art and his students. Aside from the delusional one as posted in he video linked here (great video btw) most grandmasters would have no desire to fight anyone. They are good people that bring discipline, self-confidence, and self-awareness to their students through their art. Traditional martial arts at their level are more of a life philosophy than anything to do with fighting. 

Yes, a MMA fighter will typically beat a traditional martial arts grandmaster in a fight.


----------



## somethingclever (Apr 8, 2007)

I for one don't think the pure martial arts where well represented at the early UFC events. Half of them seemed like the grandmaster in that video, surprised as hell that they just got punched in the mouth.

I for one think that black-belt level, well conditioned athletes from TKD, Karate, Judo, etc would do very well in MMA *if they trained it*. The problem is that most have been brainwashed into thinking their discipline is a complete fighting system, when they clearly are not.

Striking prowess means nothing in MMA if you can't keep the fight standing.


----------



## Fieos (Mar 26, 2007)

Many MMA fighters are black belts in some discipline or have the accomplishments to be a 'black belt' wrestler.


----------



## DropKick (Apr 19, 2007)

I'm fairly certain you could take Brock out with the 5 finger death touch. That being said, yes.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

MagiK11 said:


> This youtube video pretty much sums up this thread:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just wish I heard of the 5,000$ wager first :/ im way smaller and it would seem a way better fighter than the guy who demolished that master xD


----------



## Fieos (Mar 26, 2007)

You could tell the MMA fighter's heart definitely wasn't into beating him down.


----------



## T.Bone (Oct 15, 2008)

CornbreadBB said:


> If the grandmaster used yoda flame, I can't see how he would lose.


Yoga flame?


----------



## Fieos (Mar 26, 2007)

T.Bone said:


> Yoga flame?


Or Yogurt's flame thrower...


----------



## T.Bone (Oct 15, 2008)

Fieos said:


> Or Yogurt's flame thrower...


Holy s**t Spaceballs was terrible. Darth Helmet was cool though.


----------



## Fieos (Mar 26, 2007)

T.Bone said:


> Holy s**t Spaceballs was terrible. Darth Helmet was cool though.


Them's fightin' words!!! Viva la Spaceballs!


----------



## jcal (Oct 15, 2006)

xeberus said:


> I just wish I heard of the 5,000$ wager first :/ im way smaller and it would seem a way better fighter than the guy who demolished that master xD


Somebody did put down the money to fight that guy and hit him in the face, a Karate guy, and that grandmaster turned his back and the Karate guy came around the side of him and kicked him in the face and the guy dropped to his knees holding his head in his hands like he was crying and lost the money "in front of all those students" and he will never take a fight again. Im serious I saw the video I think on Bullshido.com. Check it out, too funny


----------



## T.Bone (Oct 15, 2008)

Fieos said:


> Them's fightin' words!!! Viva la Spaceballs!


raise01: Sorry just noticed the Princess bride, avy, you sir are the king of cheese. I like a bit of Howard the duck myself.


----------



## Fieos (Mar 26, 2007)

T.Bone said:


> raise01: Sorry just noticed the Princess bride, avy, you sir are the king of cheese. I like a bit of Howard the duck myself.


Howard was so misunderstood. Childhood favorite and I crushed on Lea Thompson bad in that movie.


----------

